# Spring Bear!!



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Heading to Edmonton with my dad,brother,uncle, and some friends in May. I cant wait, I have never had a bad time there. Good people and great Bears! Anyone else heading out this spring?


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Not going this year.  Are you going with an outfitter?? If yes, please share the website. Sounds like if it is an outfitter you have had great sucess 

Kind Regards.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Very much so, great bears and great times!!!! Www.sherwoodoutfitters.com

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like you have had some good times there. Good luck to you for sure!!!
I am going this spring as well with a couple of good friends to Quebec. Already getting extremely itchy..... This will be a repeat for us as well. They are great people up there, lot's of bears, great times for sure. Last year was the first year for us for the Spring hunt and from now on basically we will be doing this annually! For all of the years I have fall bear hunted, I surely enjoy the spring much more than in the fall, and better walleye fishing as well. We don't leave until 2nd week of June so you will be out and back before we go. Looking forward to your updates and pictures of your trip old school. Again I wish you great success!




old school said:


> Very much so, great bears and great times!!!! Www.sherwoodoutfitters.com
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck to you guys also. Bear hunting and good walleye or pike fishing in the spring.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Ill be taking a ride up to slave lake area either between may 3-8 or possibly between the 24th or 28looking for a yogi. Its a 5 hourish drive for me. Might do both time frames if there are no snows hanging around in saskatchewan that want to meet there maker!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Ill be taking a ride up to slave lake area either between may 3-8 or possibly between the 24th or 28looking for a yogi. Its a 5 hourish drive for me. Might do both time frames if there are no snows hanging around in saskatchewan that want to meet there maker!


Group of you going? Who you going with?


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Myself and a buddy. His father owns a cabin in the area. Go up and fish slave lake and spot and stalk bears. Thats what we tell the "other halfs" anyways,, usually dont make it much farther than the beer cooler!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Myself and a buddy. His father owns a cabin in the area. Go up and fish slave lake and spot and stalk bears. Thats what we tell the "other halfs" anyways,, usually dont make it much farther than the beer cooler!


Hunt evenings, come back and drink by the fire,sleep in and go fishing for a whole week


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

First hunters in camp this saturday, and only a few short weeks till its our turn. This is a pic of camp being set up. Boy does it get the blood flowing.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

one bruin taken in week one last night that won't be there in a few weeks. 19 1/2" squared over 7' 

Gotta love it!!!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Getting close. These pics dont help

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It sounds like you will have a great time. Good luck.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know those pictures really get the blood flowing don't they??? I am just about at the 3 week mark myself before departure to Quebec again and I am hoping to set a date for that week to see this guy again. He came into one of the baits that no one was at that night..... He is standing 12" in front of a 55 gal drum that is laying down. He was just a pig and I can only hope he is still around!!:evil::evil:
Good luck to you on your hunt and I am looking forwar to your updates!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice bear there, good luck to you in Quebec! would you mind sharing the outfit you are going with? gun or bow? I will post in a a minute from my phone a pic of one they shot last night. He said the guy looked at him and asked if it was a good one? He said he had no clue what he had. over 20"


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep that guy has a melon on him for sure.. Congrats to the hunter!

Yah we are going back up to Mike's Outfitter in Quebec. It's a great time and the drive is not bad at all. 14 hours from Jackson County...
It will be an annual event for us from here on out!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

hunterjb6 said:


> Yep that guy has a melon on him for sure.. Congrats to the hunter!
> 
> Yah we are going back up to Mike's Outfitter in Quebec. It's a great time and the drive is not bad at all. 14 hours from Jackson County...
> It will be an annual event for us from here on out!


it is great to find a place you know you can enjoy year after year. Good luck to you guys!


----------

